# Photoshoot with the fids *pic heavy*



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

So yesterday I decided to take pictures of Halley and Echo, then mess around with Picasa and make them all pretty. Halley's coloring is gorgeous with a "saturation" finish, while Echo looks very handsome indeed in black and white.

So here they are. 
First, Halley.


































And Echo. (PS. Look how manly he looks in these photos! No mistaking he's a boy now )


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

Your tiels are so gorgeous, those are great pictures.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Adorable 'tiels and nice photos.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Those are great photos,, all really cute!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, they are both really cute, I love the second picture the best tho.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

I seriously hope you don't mind this but I could not help myself... it was just too cute to pass up.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

great shots...very sweet..that second pic is a contest winner!!


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

them cockatielsare soo cute


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What beautiful birdies


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

And prettybirds, no I don't mind. That made me laugh


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

You've got two very beautiful birds! Nice photos!


----------

